Ask HN: What are your most valuable habits? - krrishd
======
mattbgates
My insomnia causes me to be productive during the best time of day: when
everyone else is asleep, I can finally focus and get work done without being
interrupted. Definitely valuable to me personally.

As far as any valuable habits at work, I do well to not be as stressed as
everyone else. From the philosophy of Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy that I
try to live by: No matter what situation you find yourself in, DON'T PANIC.

This, however, can appear as a blessing and a curse: The fact that I come off
as too down to Earth or too laid back or lackadaisical, which can upset my
supervisor or co-workers because it appears I'm not taking something seriously
[enough], although I certainly am, I'm just not stressing about it as much as
everyone else.

Whatever the situation, there are only two outcomes: We'll either get through
it... or we won't.

Since life is pretty much in a linear dimension, especially when it comes to
work, it would be rare that we wouldn't get through any situation and we'd
eventually move forward and learn from whatever we went through.

And again.. the downside of this? I'm probably more likely to get passed over
as someone who could be in a "supervisory" or "management" position. The plus
side? Less stress ;)

------
shahbaby
I know it's cliche but...exercise.

\- Keeps one mentally sharper \- Increases self discipline \- Feels good \-
Anti-aging benefits \- Increase self esteem \- etc.

However, it goes deeper than that. What drives people to get up and go to
work? How about to study for an exam? What about video games?

In almost every part of our lives there's either a whip close behind us or a
carrot in front of us. The motivations for these things comes from our
reptilian brain which knows only pleasure and pain.

However when you decide to exercise, you're overriding the reptilian brain
with the commands from your neocortex.

This overriding is one of the most important things in life. It's not enough
to do it just once or for a few weeks. When that level of control becomes part
of your life, it changes who you are.

------
miguelrochefort
\- Don't eat carbs.

\- Only eat once a day.

\- Only drink water.

\- Sleep on the floor (or any relatively firm surface).

\- Get rid of everything you rarely use.

\- Only buy in bulk or on sale.

\- Never keep an idea or task in your head.

\- Stop carrying a wallet and keys.

~~~
dnh44
I don't quite understand the last one. Can you explain?

~~~
miguelrochefort
I used to carry a big wallet and a big keychain.

Regarding the wallet, I realized that all I need are 2 cards (ID and credit).
I just put them in my pocket (no wallet needed).

Regarding the keychain, I made sure I did not need to carry keys. That means
using digital locks (PINs or smartphone).

I like the freedom of carrying less.

------
rdavidw
1\. Earlier I used to procrastinate but now I have overcome it by 50%. The
power of ruling my mind is the most valuable thing for me. 2\. I usually write
200 words a day, it keeps my mind healthy and busy. 3\. I share my knowledge
free of cost. I don't want people to be a follower but I want to create more
leaders.

------
ninjaofawesome
Perseverance and responsibility.

There's been lots of times where I personally didn't want to do something or
learn something, but realizing that I was responsible for whatever that was
helped me keep doing what I didn't feel like- and ultimately that results in
happiness and a sense of accomplishment.

------
tonyedgecombe
I make sure I write code every day, even if it is something trivial.

------
SirLJ
Laziness, I try to automate everything possible so I would never have to do it
again...

------
fiftyacorn
passive investing

